# E-Mail Sammeldienst - SSL - Web.de = Fehler



## kleinermann (10. Juni 2016)

Moinsen,

nutze ISPConfig schon einige Zeit und möchte meine Web.de Mails mit bzw. über ISPConfig abholen.
Als Type habe ich imapssl angeben und als Server; imap.web.de. Sonst habe ich nur noch meine Login Daten eingetragen und gespeichert.

Jedoch werden meine Mails von web.de nicht abgeholt und in den Logs finde ich folgende Einträge;


```
dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=80.137.174.250, lip=176.9.34.23, TLS handshaking: SSL_accept() failed: error:1408A10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:wrong version number, session=<b2cF0O40dABQia76>
```
Vermute mal es liegt an meinem SSL bzw. meine Version von SSL, nur mir fehlen die Erfahrungen mit SSL und wollte mal um Rat fragen, wie ich das Problem am besten angehe !

Gruß
kleinermann


----------



## florian030 (11. Juni 2016)

Dein Log kommt von Dovecot, die Emails werden aber mit getmail abgeholt.


----------



## kleinermann (11. Juni 2016)

Mist, stimmt ja aber es macht es nun etwas schwerer. In den Log's (mail.* Auth.log usw)  sind keine Fehlermeldungen oder andere Meldungen  von getmail zu finden, die auf das Problem hindeuten. Was mich jetzt erst recht vor ne Mauer stehen lässt.


----------



## florian030 (11. Juni 2016)

Schau mal nach /var/log/getmail.log oder suche in /var/log/messages nach getmail. Meistens ist das aber ein Problem mit falschen Login-Daten. Oder Du holst noch an anderer Stelle die Mails ab oder leitest sie weiter. Dann getmail auch nichts abholen.


----------



## kleinermann (11. Juni 2016)

Grüß dich,

getmail.log existiert nicht und der  message sind nur einträge vom FTP. Also nachwievor keine Anhaltspunkte in den Log's
führe ich einfach getmail auf der Konsole aus erhalte ich folgende Meldung;


```
root@city /var/log # getmail
Error: Default config/data dir "/root/.getmail/" does not exist - create or specify alternate directory with --getmaildir option
```
ß
könnte es entscheidend sein


----------



## florian030 (11. Juni 2016)

Getmail läuft nicht als root, sondern als user getmail. Wie Du getmail komplett aufrufst, siehst Du als User getmail mit crontab -l


----------



## kleinermann (11. Juni 2016)

Auch in der Crontab ist nichts mit getmail zu finden;


```
* * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh 2>&1 > /dev/null | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done
30 00 * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh 2>&1 > /dev/null | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done
```
Eine Konfigurationsdatei wird von ispconfig in /etc/getmail angelegt. Vermute das er nicht ausgeführt wird ?!


----------



## florian030 (11. Juni 2016)

Wenn, dann ist das crontab -u getmail -l 
Die Configs liegen aber alle in /etc/getmail - ich würde mal nachsehen, ob da nicht ein Teppfuhler drin ist.


----------



## kleinermann (11. Juni 2016)

Besten Dank,

habe mit einem su  getmail und dann /usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh per Hand angestoßen und es funktioniert.

Jetzt wäre ja die Frage, warum macht er dies nicht automatisch ?


----------

